# [DISCUSSIONE] Kernel > 2.6.7

## federico

Non capisco bene una cosa, da quanto leggo in giro sul forum i kernel maggiori del 2.6.7 hanno tutti qualche problema... Non ho trovato nulla a proposito dei gentoo-dev-sources ma ad esempio tutti i kernel di produzione casereccia (vedi ad esempio nitro e love) hanno bachi sul framebuffer e altre cose che paiono per il momento non risolvibili.

Ho visto che dal kernel 2.6.8 cambia modalita' d'utilizzo per il "bootsplash" e probabilmente la causa e' da imputarsi in questo...

Quanti usano un kernel >2.6.7 con soddisfazione?

Vorrei passare a un kernel 2.6.8 o 2.6.9 perche' ci sono delle opzioni aggiuntive che mi interesserebbero e nel particolare dei protocolli di criptazione che utilizzarebbe la mia scheda di rete wireless intel ipw2100 che non sono presenti sul 2.6.7 ...

----------

## n3m0

 *federico wrote:*   

> Quanti usano un kernel >2.6.7 con soddisfazione?

 

Attualmente uso i gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-rX.

Ho usato i nitro 2.6.8.1

Tutti senza problemi, ma io non uso bootsplash.

Cmq, per "sentito dire", mi pare che con questa serie se usi Gensplash (al posto di bootsplash) è tutto ok, o sbaglio?

Attendo conferme/smentite.

Per il resto, per quanto mi riguarda, tutto ok.

----------

## Peach

personalmente non ho particolari problemi con l'uso del 2.6.8-r10 (sempre gentoo-dev-sources) ma ammetto che l'uso che ne faccio _del kernel_ non è di quelli più fetenti.

In altre parole, tornando al tuo "sembrano essere affetti da buggetti vari", devo dire che è vero.

Per fare un esempio pratico, sembra che la serie 2.8 sia affetta da un problema non da poco alla gestione di dispositivi usb, per motivi e cause non note (il "dropped 2 bytes" nel caso di dispositivi tipo mouse wireless oltre che touchpad).

Per quanto riguarda il framebuffer al momento non ho visto nessuno dei miei kernel avere problemi a riguardo, ma, come dicevo prima non si parla di configurazioni strane o chissachè.

Se quello che ti blocca è il passaggio per una o due features nell'ultimo stabile del 2.6 ti potrei consigliare di crearti un kernel in testing, e solo quando sei sicuro che non hai problemi, fare il passaggio..

my 2 cents

----------

## federico

Dal post per l'ultimo nitro :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=236511&highlight=nitro

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Info and issues, READ THIS!!
> 
> * Vesafb-tng and/or fbsplash are still broken. If anyone knows how to fix this, let me know 
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso senza alcun problema 2.6.8-gentoo-r3.

@n3m0: si con queste serie si usa gensplash sostituto di bootsplash

----------

## federico

Ho provato ora a lanciare un 2.6.8r10 ma ho un po' di problemi relazionati con l'audio e il mio maledetto ALPS touchpad.. Adesso vedo un po' se sistemo ste cose e poi "provo a tenerlo in prova" a questo punto...

----------

## gutter

Io uso i gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10 senza alcun problema. 

Ho abilitato il frambuffer con fbsplash e tutto va bene senza alcun problema.

----------

## =DvD=

Nessun problema qui... se non con una release vecchia a masterizzare un dvd.

ora sono con 2.6.8-gentoo-r8 e va tutto bene.

(non uso bootsplash ne gensplash)

----------

## mambro

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3 senza problemi. Una volta usavo il gensplash ora l'ho tolto, ma ha sempre funzionato bene. Brutta esperienza invece con i nitro sources che ogni tanto mi freezavano il sistema e aveva problemi con il powerdown

----------

## SonOfTheStage

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io uso i gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10 senza alcun problema. 
> 
> Ho abilitato il frambuffer con fbsplash e tutto va bene senza alcun problema.

 

quote.

----------

## Raffo

io uso ancora il devlopment-sources 2.6.7, sto bene e nn ho motivi per cambiare...

----------

## federico

Non sono riuscito ancora a installare bene un kernel aggiornato ma ho fatto una modifica a quello esistente per metterci dentro i moduli che mi servivano per la criptazione. Per ora pare funzionare...

Continuero' a fare esperimenti!

Federico

----------

## mfkr79

Uso i love-sources in ambito desktop, TUTTI, pure le Release Candidate, con soddisfazione fin da gennaio, alternandoli con gentoo-dev...

La mia config per il kernel è variabile, ma tendenzialmente modulare e spesso feature rich

Attualmente ho su il 2.6.9-rc2-love4, il fb è ok (il vecchio, non il tng), non ho provato fbsplash per pigrizia

Le uniche cose che non vanno sono:

l'integrazione della dsdt customizzata nel kernel (appena introdotta nel tree mm sul quale si basa il love)

ed il supporto usb altamente sperimentale --> instabile, ma solo se si collegano/scollegano molte periferiche

Ho sempre usato i moduli nvidia, alsa, slmodem ~x86 del portage senza problemi sia con il love che con gentoo-dev,

ultimamente non si compilano i madwifi con kernel mm e derivati della serie 2.6.9

----------

## randomaze

Io uso il 2.6.8.... ma ho lasciato il 2.6.7 per le occorrenze.

----------

## X-Drum

io uso un kernel > 2.6.7 su due macchine:

Fisso:

athlon thunderbird 1200mhz

512 Mb SDram 133mhz

Raid 0 80Gb Ata 133

Ati Radeon 9550 128Mb DDR

Sb Live!

DvdRW

NIC Realtek 8139

etc....

Tutto Bene mai avuto alcun tipo di problema la macchina è un po datata quindi esite un supporto adeguato per tutto l'hw presente su di essa

2.6.8-r7-gentoo

Laptop:

Pentium4 3200mhz HT

512 Mb DDR Ram 400mhz

60 GbHd ata100

Ati Radeon 9700 64 Mb DDR

Ati IXP 150 Multimedia Audio Controller

DvdRW

BroadCom  BCM4306 Wireless

NIC Realtek 8139

Tutto bene ma a fatica:

wireless che gira ottimamente con ndiswrapper e drivers di winkozz

2.6.8-r3-gentoo patchato con delle patch custom da me create da altre patch per il supporto DSDT statico e inizializzazione drivero audio (magari adesso è stato fixato)

prestazioni soddisfacenti per entrambe le macchine anche per applicazioni OpenGL (uso il driver proprietario ATI)

----------

## Trust No One

non so più dove sbattere la testa..col 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 va tutto che è una meraviglia..mentre con il 2.6.8-gentoo-rX non sono mai riuscito a farci nullla..sempre il solito errore "VFS cannot mount root on ... kernel panic" . Ho usato lo stesso config del 2.6.7 per il 2.6.8..ma non funziona..l'ho editato a mano e nisba lo stesso...ho usato il cfg di default del 2.6.7 e del 2.6.8 ma non mi ha risolto nulla. Ho notato però che compilando l'initrd non mi da kernel panic..mi dice che non monta la root e mi lascia un su un prompt. Se a qualcuno interessa vi mostro il .config del 268r10

ho una abitkv7 con un xp 2800+ , hd sata da 160gb e1gb di ram a 333mhz

mi interessa il 2.6.8 perchè usando il VESA_TNG posso usare il monitor a 85hz da bash

----------

## Trust No One

sapete se c'è un modo per ritrovare i sorgenti del 2.6.7 r11..li ho cancellati per sbaglio..mi servirebbero visto che è l'unico kernel che mi funziona

----------

## .:deadhead:.

```
emerge -pDv =gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@.:deadhead:.: basta un

```
# emerge  =gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11
```

----------

## Trust No One

asd ho risolto in un altro modo..più rozzo, sono andato in /usr/portage/sys-kernel/ ed ho cancellato gli ebuild che non mi interessavano...poi ho fatto emerge gentoo-dev-sources. Ora che ci penso esiste un modo per evitare che facendo $ emerge -uD world non mi aggiorni anche i sorgenti del kernel? visto che sto bene con i 267r14 non voglio stare ad aggiornare roba che non uso; in pratica esculdere il pacchetto gentoo-dev-sources della'ggiornarsi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Trust No One: non mi pare si possa

----------

## randomaze

 *Trust No One wrote:*   

> Ora che ci penso esiste un modo per evitare che facendo $ emerge -uD world non mi aggiorni anche i sorgenti del kernel? visto che sto bene con i 267r14 non voglio stare ad aggiornare roba che non uso; in pratica esculdere il pacchetto gentoo-dev-sources della'ggiornarsi.

 

Se ho capito bene quello che vuoi fare devi usare il file /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se ho capito bene quello che vuoi fare devi usare il file /etc/portage/package.mask

 

Esattamente. Io intendevo che se fai il sync te li mette in tutti i casi i file

----------

## SteelRage

qualcuno invece ha notizie su come funziona il 2.6.9-gentoo-dev (o qualunque altra versione) per fare audio? 

qualche minimo miglioramento per quanto concerne la latenza?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @.:deadhead:.: basta un
> 
> ```
> # emerge  =gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11
> ```
> ...

 Ho preferito dargli un comando safe, così che vedesse cosa stava installando, a togliere quel -p si fa sempre a tempo   :Wink: 

----------

